# Regarding A Little Guy



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Last Friday morning our friend and companion of 20 years, our cat, Rom died. We had him put to sleep. He was having kidney failure, dehydration, and refusal to eat due to an infected tooth and other sores developing in his mouth. He ate a little bit the previous Tuesday evening after the vet came to the house and gave him a treatment, but slipped right back into the same problems. He continued with his same routines of eagerly greeting us in the mornings and when we'd come home from anywhere, although mostly it was only while sitting up in his bed. He even managed a few times to make it up the stairs to sit on my lap at the computer. He was in a lot of pain. 

We found a vet that runs a mobile cat veterinarian service. When she was here Friday morning, she advised that she could give him another treatment to alleviate his dehydration, and it might perk him up enough to eat another meal. She advised though that the help would be short lived, and we'd likely be requesting euthanasia for him due to his constant pain. We selected to have him put to sleep. An anesthesia was administered as we pet him, and he gradually fell asleep. She then administered the drug to stop his vital functions. He went doing what he had come to love best, cuddling up and being loved.

We'll miss him very much, but at twenty years old we know he received more than most cats ever do, and we received more from him than most cats have time to give.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Empath. I'm glad that you did what was best for Rom.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

My heart goes with you, Empath. May Rom rest in peace.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

my heart goes out to you


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.  
Sounds like he had a wonderful life with you and your family.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Rom angel


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

My prayers are with you Empath.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Rom is buried in our garden. I got a stone today. It's actually sold as a stepping stone. It's designed with images of flowers, it's heart shaped, and inscribed "Memories make the heart's garden bloom". It seemed fitting.

I thank everyone for their words.


----------

